# Exo Terra Night glo 25w?



## R0b_2oo8 (Nov 8, 2008)

hello all, i brought some bulbs yesterday for my ET compact top

i got 2 26w uvb2.0 Exo terra compact flourescent(SP?)
and a 25w night/moon light glo

only question is the 25w doesnt wseem to give off too much light, it kind of creates a basking spot as i have put it in the middle of the 3 bulb holders?

just wondering if that was the right thing to do?

or can i possibly get a larger wattage as i belive 26w shoudl be the max?

thanks Rob


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Is that for an exo terra terrariium? I have one and have a moon glo 25w in it but am struggling to keep the temp up and thats also with a heat mat on the side. It says 26w is maximum wattage you can use in it


----------

